# need hairstyle suggestions



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi everyone. Before I do something stupid, I thought I'd get opinions from here. Here are a few pictures of Tips and his current style. I'm sorry about the lack of quality but at 18 mos. he's like a hummingbird and doesn't often stop moving. I'm seriously thinking about clipping his ears down to match his body, while keeping face and feet shaved close. I would also trim his tail (and grow out the base) to match the overall length of his body. I don't want to skin him and love the length of his legs. I'm also thinking about shortening his topknot a bit.

I saw a poodle like this at a recent agility trial and it looked so cool! Tips is about 11.5 in at the shoulder...he's a toy that just didn't know when to stop. He has a super coat...very thick.

So...am I stupid to cut his ears?

Thanks!


DSC_8737 by pap2labc, on Flickr


DSC_8615 by pap2labc, on Flickr


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I like the cut he has very much. He has a super coat! Before you cut his ears down, look closely at his ear leathers. Some poodles look bad with short hair on the ears because the ear leathers are small, too high, don't hang down, etc. They have to have good long ear leathers that hang correctly without the added weight of the hair to not look goofy. If his ears are good, you could try going shorter first, not shaved, to give you an idea of how he'll look. He does have abundant ears right now. A little shorter might balance his handsome face better. 

You can always take more off, but you can't stick it back on without lots of time. Once you cut the hair off the ears it can take a full year to grow back, but your guy has such a fabulous coat, his might grow back in no time.

My favorite cut is the Miami, even for the guys. You could try that and if you don't care for it, you just cut the bracelets off.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He is very pretty. I would not change a thing... I know poodles that would kill for those ears.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau's ears used to be about that long -- even longer than in his avatar pic. Madeline took them down some when he went into a Miami for the first time over a year ago, and we haven't looked back. They are still long and fluffy, but don't drag on the ground and wipe up food from the bowl -- well, they don't wipe up as much food, anyway. I'm no groomer, but it seems to me you could trim an inch or so and see how you like it.

He's a beautiful poodle, for sure, and I love his color. I can't recall seeing many brown toys.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I love his big ears! I'd do the Miami to switch up looks. I hope my paisley has ears like that!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I would maybe trim the ears down just a little, and wouldnt change anything else. I think he looks great.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

paisley pup said:


> I love his big ears! I'd do the Miami to switch up looks. I hope my paisley has ears like that!


Definitely this! You could shorten a bit but I love the ears and tail. I bet he'd look fantastic in a Miami with that thick coat.


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone, for the input. I have a few more weeks to think about it before his next groom...he gets done every 4-5 weeks. I love the short fluffy ear look and I think he could carry it off because his ear leathers are nice and thick and low set. He's such a goofy guy....


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty dog!


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

He's such a cutie, a little chocolate dream 

I think the ears are adorable too, maybe trim a bit if they're becoming a distraction, but otherwise leave them

There's this one clip.. I forget what 's called, when the hair is shaved very low in the middle (stomach) chest then its just a little longer along the legs and arms. Its one of my favorite cuts for male poodles, especially on standards, but I think it could also look very nice on a toy or miniature if done right. For some reason I think it would look awesome on your guy. I'll probably try it on Huxtable at some point too...

Here's a pic, or two, of the cut I'm talking about:

















_(the dog is named Gunther, member:spoofan)_

A shorter german clip could look cool too, especially if you wanted to do away with the hair on his ears.

And of course the Miami is nice for the summer


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I love that ! beautiful clip !!


----------

